# Chilean Miners, another one not for those easily offended



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Chilean miner making love to his wife for the first time since his release...

Can we switch the lights off?

Of course honey....

Can I have you from behind?

Anything you want my brave boy.....

Ok, can I call you Pedro..?


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Now that is seriously funny!    

The mods pulled one post yesterday because it had two jokes and one was definitely rather rude, but this one I thought was fine.

Apparently, one of the miners is close to a nervous breakdown because he remembered a few days ago that he'd forgotten to clock on!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

After any disaster comes the humour.
i got that text about an hour ago.

Funny though

Dave p


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The last guy ,no 33, had to go back down,he had forgotten to switch the lights off!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They spent a lot of time playing games.

I spy was the favourite

DAve p


----------

